# Time to cost up



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi everyone Cyprus is still on my radar but need to cost things up. I will have £25k with me. I found 2 bedroom apartment for 350euros. But need to find out the cost of health insurance. Can anyone help? I have no pre exsisting conditions I will have to find a job as £25k will last poss 2 years thanks for your advice


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Health Insurance costs are based on age. If you let me know your age I can provide an example cost from a leaflet I have.

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Pete&sylv thank you for your help. I'm 47 years old


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi Pete&sylv thank you for your help. I'm 47 years old


I have a leaflet from Universal Life which suggests you will be paying around €650 a year.

Please note that I don't know if it is up to date and under no circumstances is this a recommendation for this company. 

Before selecting health insurance you need to check the terms very carefully as some of the policies are dreadful. (I have written my negative opinions of health insurance on the forum before, it might be worth a search)

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi pete&sylv. Thank you for the info I will also check out the advice you have written In your honest opinion is £25k enough to last to give me time to find a job? I will be on my own so only my costs to worry about. I was hoping it would last say 2 years giving me ample time to find employment


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I think you should be OK on that amount providing you don't go too crazy. Do consider what would happen if you blew the lot as you won't get any financial support here. You need to have a plan B available and at the minimum the air flight back to the UK covered.

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks pete&sylv. I would have the air fare tucked away just in case. But hopefully wouldn't need it Thanks very much for all your advice


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Still pricing things up. On looking on the Internet some properties include water, rubbish and communal fees in the rent am I right in thinking I would only be left to pay gas, electric and phone? Thanks for your help


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Still pricing things up. On looking on the Internet some properties include water, rubbish and communal fees in the rent am I right in thinking I would only be left to pay gas, electric and phone? Thanks for your help


Yes. You may find there is no gas at the property which is a preference on some developments. There is no mains gas here it is all LPG either in small bottles such as we use with our hob or delivered by lorry into large tanks for central heating.

If your property has an existing phone connection this is a bonus as getting a line in could be expensive. It will ease choice of broadband methods but others are available if there is no phone.

Electricity has been discussed a lot on the forum as it is the most expensive in the EU and that is not just relative, it is bloody expensive.

If communal fees are not included check them carefully, some are onerous.

You will also need to budget for community tax which varies from place to place but is not very high. I think we pay €130 for the 2 of us and dog per annum.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Community tax varies from village to village. Peyia is more expensive than many others for instance. Also if you have the water bills to pay that also varies. For instance in Tala it is quite expensive as it comes from the monastery. Despite the fact that the church is massively rich they still find a way to get as much money out of people as they can


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi pete & sylv & Veronica. Thanks for the reply Yes in the universal area where I have seen some apartments. The communal, water and rubbish are included in the rent I have been reading the threads on electricity I'm hoping as there is only myself it won't be to bad at this moment it's between universal and Petipa. I'm thinking though universal area would be better as I would need employment and would stand a better chance. Would I be correct? I appreciate the job situ


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Community tax varies from village to village. Peyia is more expensive than many others for instance. Also if you have the water bills to pay that also varies. For instance in Tala it is quite expensive as it comes from the monastery. Despite the fact that the church is massively rich they still find a way to get as much money out of people as they can


One would expect to pay more for holy water, wouldn't one.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've never been inside a home in the Universal area but have driven through it and got away as quickly as I could. Not my style of living at all, I'm afraid. I can't see how it would help employment as there just seem to be blocks and blocks of bland looking dwellings.

Pete


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I see thanks Pete&sylv it was just one of the areas I was looking at. The other is Peyia I thought there would have been a better chance if employment if I lived in Paphos itself instead of surrounding areas


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

gasman1065 said:


> I see thanks Pete&sylv it was just one of the areas I was looking at. The other is Peyia I thought there would have been a better chance if employment if I lived in Paphos itself instead of surrounding areas


Definitely chose Peyia I lived there with my family, not far from anywhere to be honest and a nice community

Cherie.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi cherie. That's great thank you for the advice is there good bus links to Paphos if needed as I need to find employment eventually I have enough for 2 years but obviously would like to find work as soon as possible


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi cherie. That's great thank you for the advice is there good bus links to Paphos if needed as I need to find employment eventually I have enough for 2 years but obviously would like to find work as soon as possible


Excellent bus service from Coral Bay to paphos, ideally you should be driving in Cyprus lol! Then can get anywhere.

Cherie.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ha ha cherie that would be ideal to drive but adds another cost. Thanks for the advise on buses


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Ha ha cherie that would be ideal to drive but adds another cost. Thanks for the advise on buses


It's not all about cost. Driving a car in Cyprus opens up so much more countryside and places to visit. You can't get a bus to the super picnic sites in Paphos Forest, for example, or explore the Akamas, the beaches and coves and walks.

Pete


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

PeteandSylv said:


> It's not all about cost. Driving a car in Cyprus opens up so much more countryside and places to visit. You can't get a bus to the super picnic sites in Paphos Forest, for example, or explore the Akamas, the beaches and coves and walks.
> 
> Pete


Totally agree with you, you get to see allot more if you can drive, places you would never see on a bus and there are lots of beautiful places to see..

Cherie.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with you both. But until I find employment Costs do come into it I'm afraid , once I have employment I would hopefully be able to afford the luxuries


----------

